# Auto Finesse DESIRE on black - Octavia vRS



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Unfortunately this isn't a full write up (yet) as I have misplaced the memory card with the first part of the detail on (washing stages), so I only have a few pics of the correction work and a few quick 'afters' to show people how Desire looks on black.

Please excuse the current state of my unit also - most of the walls are now painted, but the storage units aren't in yet and I need to hang a few banners, paint the floor and get the electrics all sorted out - which should all be progressed in the coming week.

So, first up, a few pics from the correction stage - the paint was pretty heavily swirled and littered with RDS. However, I completely unexpected just how soft the paint would be, with a lot of combinations leaving very heavy marring and hologramming in place. After trying a LOT of combinations, I settled on Megs 105 on a Polishing Pad, followed by 205 on a Finishing Pad, which worked a treat:


DSC01181 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS before:


DSC01189 by RussZS, on Flickr

RDS after:


DSC01191 by RussZS, on Flickr

After shot on the bonnet:


DSC01333 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01336 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01340 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01344 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01346 by RussZS, on Flickr

I called in my wheels and tyre specialist to work her magic:


DSC01330 by RussZS, on Flickr

She also kindly bought some cheap heating (will do for now):


DSC01339 by RussZS, on Flickr

AF Revive was used on the plastic trim:


DSC01348 by RussZS, on Flickr

It adds quite a bit of colour!!


DSC01349 by RussZS, on Flickr

To finish up, after discussing options at length with my customer, we opted for Auto Finesse's Desire, to see how it holds up over Winter and how it looks on metallic black:


DSC01351 by RussZS, on Flickr

and now, the afters...


DSC01354 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01358 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01359 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01362 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01365 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01369 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01370 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01372 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01375 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01376 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01378 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading and apologies once again for the partial write up and the state of my unit at the moment 

Thanks,

Russ - Midlands Car Care


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice work there Russ , Desire certainly looks to be the business. I hope the tyre , wheel and heating expert wasn't too much of a distraction:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent stuff as always man. Desire looks brilliant on the black metallic.
As I said on FB, loving all the VAG motors recently


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh and my fave pic!


DSC01335 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Nice work there Russ , Desire certainly looks to be the business. I hope the tyre , wheel and heating expert wasn't too much of a distraction:lol:


Cheers Neil 

She is a bit, but she keeps me motivated tbh!

She's decent at buffing too!


DSC01350 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

That is a great reflection shot:thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Very deep and glossy


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

good job :buffer:as always Russ



:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Oh and my fave pic!
> 
> 
> DSC01335 by RussZS, on Flickr


awesome reflection Russ


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice flake pop after correction, and a nice glossy mirror finish with desire. Might have to get some myself


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Russ your photo clarity are lot sharper and clearer than the other showroom threads, look very realistic, have you got new camera, or is your work get better on the detailing scale.

Top work as usual Russ, butthis one has the edge factor, the paint on the vrs is dripping wet; just a question how are finding this new wax Russ, than the rest on the market... is this a hybrid version, due to the gloss levels from 1 to 10, is bang on the money at 10 mark easily for the gloss factor.

Flawless work there Russ, this one has blown me :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> Nice flake pop after correction, and a nice glossy mirror finish with desire. Might have to get some myself


You're not funny Adam :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Russ your photo clarity are lot sharper and clearer than the other showroom threads, look very realistic, have you got new camera, or is your work get better on the detailing scale.
> 
> Top work as usual Russ, butthis one has the edge factor, the paint on the vrs is dripping wet; just a question how are finding this new wax Russ, than the rest on the market... is this a hybrid version, due to the gloss levels from 1 to 10, is bang on the money at 10 mark easily for the gloss factor.
> 
> Flawless work there Russ, this one has blown me :thumb:


Thanks Trip  Same camera I've been using for a while.

The wax has impressed me incredibly, I just hope James decides to release it, as it's clearly something very special. I'll try and get some on the Golf ASAP and post up thoughts on sheeting and beading. It's a pleasure to use, thats for sure!

Russ.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

RussZS said:


> DSC01370 by RussZS,


this reflection on this glass is amazing
what did you use matey >?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jakub555 said:


> this reflection on this glass is amazing
> what did you use matey >?


It's just Auto Finesse Crystal mate :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Trip  Same camera I've been using for a while.
> 
> The wax has impressed me incredibly, I just hope James decides to release it, as it's clearly something very special. I'll try and get some on the Golf ASAP and post up thoughts on sheeting and beading. It's a pleasure to use, thats for sure!
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ, well one thing i can spot easily by a mile, your work is improving by a major level and scale, good on you.

This wax is pretty closed wax on the market at present on marketing and buying wise, i;m sure they will release it eventually, but i have funny feeling in my heart this is a hybrid wax, i might be wrong, but i am getting a feeling it might be....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Cheers Russ, well one thing i can spot easily by a mile, your work is improving by a major level and scale, good on you.
> 
> This wax is pretty closed wax on the market at present on marketing and buying wise, i;m sure they will release it eventually, but i have funny feeling in my heart this is a hybrid wax, i might be wrong, but i am getting a feeling it might be....


Yeah, I'd say it's definitely a hybrid tbh, it's certainly loaded with something special, the way it started to bead water on the Golf R yesterday.

Thank you - I am trying very hard to 'up my game' so I'm glad that this is coming across in my work. Appreciate the kind words as always.

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah Russ, my eye clocked it straight away on the white golf r detail you had done, there's certainly some gloss enhancers in this, i did think for some time its a hybrid wax 100%.

I asumme the beading would be very tightly compact, and the surface after the wax very slick to the touch.
You see i was not even there, but my trained eye spotted it, just shows who i am lol 

No problems, i know you are pushing yourself hard on this one, good luck on the new adventure, you have no problems succeeding on this level, your work speaks volumes.....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work Russ glad all went well in the end want to try that desire myself


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

As I said on CS, awesome


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously great reflections there fantastic job. A great advert for Desire.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always Russ :thumb: really like the VRS


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Russ


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work as normal Russ


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Desire looks SHARP,
great work mate!!.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Great work Russ glad all went well in the end want to try that desire myself


I'll pop it over soon mate.

Thanks all


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks great  

More pics of the pretty wheel lady is needed though  

James


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

desire is looking good, shame its a win only product. maybe i will get lucky and win one
great work as ever tho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking good Russ and there is a lot to be said for Megs 105 and 205 on VAG paintwork, the vRS MK2 is a large motor to get around but the finish looks spot on........:buffer:

Looks like everything is coming together nicely at the unit, all the best.......:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW! The name of the wax pretty much sum's it up for me...I now Desire to have some!  Looks fantastic and your favorite picture Russ...I agree...nice one! And thanks for posting to show us the results on black (my favorite colour to detail) :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Looking good Russ and there is a lot to be said for Megs 105 and 205 on VAG paintwork, the vRS MK2 is a large motor to get around but the finish looks spot on........:buffer:
> 
> Looks like everything is coming together nicely at the unit, all the best.......:thumb:


Thanks matey. There's still lots to be done but it's getting there slowly.

The softness of the paint surprised me, especially compared to older Skoda's I'd done. Do you find the newer ones relatively soft?

Russ.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work as always .


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks matey. There's still lots to be done but it's getting there slowly.
> 
> The softness of the paint surprised me, especially compared to older Skoda's I'd done. Do you find the newer ones relatively soft?
> 
> Russ.


There is always something to do when you have a space like that I am sure.........

I have done a fair few Skoda's now ranging from the MK1's to the MK2 FL's and all have been comparable to be honest, I'd like to say I think that it depends on when the car was made but they all come out of the same robot set up booth's so I can't see how they can differ...........

Sometimes I think that machine speed, polish, pad and temperature have a lot to do with it TBH........:buffer:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there fella :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

the finish looks great, more great products from auto finesse.Whats desire like to work with?


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Great detail Russ - the reflections look sharp and clear. Also noticed there hardly seems to be any orange peel which is rare for a 'German' car.

The unit seems to be quite large (looked smaller in earlier pictures). Have you thought about loading the ceiling with halogen lighting which would give you immense heat as well in the winter months as well as not needing to carry lighting with you whilst you detail the cars. You could simply turn them off in the summer when it gets warmer and revert to handheld lights. Just an idea.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave. The ceiling is very high unfortunately so I'd need a false one putting in and tbh I think we will outgrow this one quite quickly do I don't want to spend too much on it just yet. I just really need to get the floor done, it's really bugging me.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Dave. The ceiling is very high unfortunately so I'd need a false one putting in and tbh I think we will outgrow this one quite quickly do I don't want to spend too much on it just yet. I just really need to get the floor done, it's really bugging me.


Noticed the ceiling did look a bit on the high side. I reckon a false one would cost a fair whack which is pointless if you intend to move again.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, I'll be sharing with a PDR/Smart Repairer from March/April time so we may need a bit more space but most of their work is mobile potentially so we will see. I may put a two post ramp in instead, need to check what I can do with the LL.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work Russ! Looked like it all went well!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Russ, thanks for sharing!

Unit is starting to take shape, looks great! Can't beat having a lovely assistant to help along, good man!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Looking good Russ and there is a lot to be said for *Megs 105 and 205 on VAG paintwork*, the vRS MK2 is a large motor to get around but the finish looks spot on........:buffer:
> 
> Looks like everything is coming together nicely at the unit, all the best.......:thumb:


I have just bought 1L of both 105 & 205 on your recommendation Mr Baker.......oh an a Festool:argie:

Looking very sharp Russ, we need to catch up later this week

Desire


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> I have just bought 1L of both 105 & 205 on your recommendation Mr Baker.......oh an a Festool:argie:


Oh oh........did I mention I was selling all mine.........:lol:

Nah I am sure you will have a use for them.........

Good news on the Festool........:buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Oh oh........did I mention I was selling all mine.........:lol:
> 
> Nah I am sure you will have a use for them.........
> 
> Good news on the Festool........:buffer:


:lol:

I've also decided to go with 3M pads now so ordering a load of a 3 grades.

I have Nick to 'blame' for the Festool, can't wait to get my hands on it, one of the polishes in the kit (can't remember the code) is a good one-stepper I believe.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've also decided to go with 3M pads now so ordering a load of a 3 grades.
> 
> I have Nick to 'blame' for the Festool, can't wait to get my hands on it, one of the polishes in the kit (can't remember the code) is a good one-stepper I believe.


Big fan of the 3M pads here also..........:wave:

You don't want to get talking to Nick, he will get you buying and using everything.........:lol:

Yeah the MPA9000 is a good one and I have used it on plenty of Porkers with good results.......:buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Big fan of the 3M pads here also..........:wave:
> 
> You don't want to get talking to Nick, he will get you buying and using everything.........:lol:
> 
> Yeah the MPA9000 is a good one and I have used it on plenty of Porkers with good results.......:buffer:


Had a good go with Nick's Festool at the weekend on my car with the 3M pads, very impressed with that combo:wave:

Your telling me, since I saw him and Craig on Saturday I have (am) ordering £600 worth of detailer gear.....:lol:

Top bloke though, despite telling me to empty my bank account:doublesho


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Had a good go with Nick's Festool at the weekend on my car with the 3M pads, very impressed with that combo:wave:
> 
> Your telling me, since I saw him and Craig on Saturday I have (am) ordering £600 worth of detailer gear.....:lol:
> 
> Top bloke though, despite telling me to empty my bank account:doublesho


Agreed and always has plenty of work on but plenty of knowledge to share........:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stop with this Festooltalk! Lol! I have to wait until April!


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

I love your threats Russ. I wish you all the best in the future with your business and keep up the good work mate


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome Reflection Shot....Great Job


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Russ,comparing Desire & Spirit, in which way one is superior to the other ? 


Great write up


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

great job and amazing reflections. love the octavia vrs


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ahh, a correction detail at last and some nice correction as well! :thumb:

Strange one on the soft paint - a total, glass out, respray perhaps?  What sort of paint depth was removed due to the RDS's Russ?

Desire certainly looks like a winner on Black as well as White now! 

Alan W


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Very glossy!


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Lovely job Russ. Top drawer mate.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Looking good Russ :thumb:


Cheers Chris 

Thanks everyone! :buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Ahh, a correction detail at last and some nice correction as well! :thumb:
> 
> Strange one on the soft paint - a total, glass out, respray perhaps?  What sort of paint depth was removed due to the RDS's Russ?
> 
> ...


Hey Alan,

3-4 for the RDS's pictured, but there were a couple of deeper ones which I agreed with the customer, not to chase after on this detail, as it will be done again next year at some point.

I believe Mr Miller is seeing the same on a Superb he's been working on. Also, I remember I did a 150k Fabia vRS and that was quite soft compared to most VAG Group cars... I have a red Leon on Saturday, so we'll see how that compares.

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Fantastic work Russ.

Have I seen you use grey plush towels before?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Only just had a chance to check this thread. Really impressive work there Russ. 

I have to agree on the Desire, it is very hybrid like. I've got it 50:50 on my bonnet right now with a regular wax and the beading is much tighter - it leaves the gaps in the paintwork bone dry too. The crispness it leaves on black is brilliant. 

Hopefully it will find its way into a regular retail product somehow.


----------



## Z1000 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow fantastic!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

great work loving the flake pop!


----------

